# Favourite Writing Implement



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Tough, reliable, comfortable.....................don't know of anthing better.

Parker Jotter ballpoint, but only with the broad refills which have to be got direct from parker


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I use whatever is around.BIC normally







Parker pens are good,I bought my wife a silver one last year and the arrow snapped off









Papermate pens were always comfortable,a little scratchy though IMO.

Has anyone got a Fisher Space pen?Always wanted one,you can write upside down in the bath with one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Has anyone got a Fisher Space pen?Always wanted one,you can write upside down in the bath with one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine really wanted one a few years back so I got it for his birthday, after the novelty value wore off it got used as a normal biro
















Unfortuanely due to arthritis, writing is such a pain so I don`t do it much


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

He sounds like me Mac









I have wanted one for years,no idea why though.I don't have to write anything that often







They have been used in Space though


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Parker "45". Bomb-proof. Named after and as reliable as it's Colt namesake.

Had one of these for years, use it every single day:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> He sounds like me Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the Russian`s solution to NASA`s billion doller space pen?......

The Pencil























Actually I used to love Parker pens, really nice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

anything I can find usually something I've been given or nicked, can't remember the last time I bought a pen,


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Take a letter please Miss Jones:


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Take a letter please Miss Jones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Favourite writing implement?? Come on folks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Uniball by the Mistsubishi Pencil Co Ltd


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

albini13 said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Take a letter please Miss Jones:
> ...


She can take something of mine down, anyday!


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

Microsoft Word, or Bic.

My wife bought me a Mont Blanc but, being left handed, it is of no use to me and sits in a drawer un-used.


----------

